# Warum klappt das abspielen von Sound nicht mit diesem Code ?



## Fummler (10. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe diesen Code gemacht um im IE und Netscape kleine Soundschnipsel abspielen zu können. Beim IE und Opera geht das auch ohne Probleme nur bei Mozilla oder Netscape klappt das nicht es kommt einfach kein Ton raus. Es wird auch nicht nach einem Plugin gefragt was vielleicht fehlen könnte. Ich verstehe nicht was falsch ist. Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal auf den Code schauen und mir sagen wo der Hacken ist.

Weitere Infos: In der Datei medias.txt stehen nur die Dateinamen (alles wav-Dateien) und in der config.php nur Grössenangaben


```
<table width="99%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr> 
    <td width="68%" align="center">
      <form name="form1" method="post" action="">
        <div style="text-align:justify; margin-left:48px; margin-right:48px;font-size:13px; color:#000066;background-color:#BEBBF7">
          <div align="center">W&auml;hlen Sie hier bitte den gew&uuml;nschten<br> 
            Sound<br>
            den Sie sich jetzt anh&ouml;ren m&ouml;chten
          :</div>
        </div>
        <div align="center"><br>
            <select name="srcfile">
              ^
	         
              <option value=''> 
              <?
		  include("config.php");
    $fp = fopen("medias.txt", 'r');
    while(!feof($fp))
    {
        $linha = fgets($fp);
        list($item, $url) = split('__', $linha, 3);
        print("<option value='$url'>$item"); 
    }
?>
               </select>
            <br>
            <br>
          <input type=submit value="Soundausgabe starten" name="submit">
	      <input type=submit value="Soundausgabe stoppen" name="submit">
        </div>
      </form>
      <div align="center">
        <embed src="<?=$srcfile ?>" width=0 height=0"></embed>
 
	            <br>
  
    </div>
  <tr> 
  </tr>
  <tr>    
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Oktober 2004)

Hat weniger mit PHP zu tun als eher mit HTML... verschoben.


----------

